# Kicker key 200.4 ,Correct way tune?



## Mleads310 (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm getting conflicting responses across multiple site regarding the correct way to auto tune the kicker key 200.4 for bi-amp mode, I have them listed below:

Ways to tune:
1- set dip switches (including crossover), play pink noise at 3/4 HU vol (31 of 38). Gains all the way down.run auto tune, After auto tune, play music at 3/4 vol and slowly raise gains till limiter comes on and then back off.

2-set dip switches (including crossover), play pink noise at just above conversation level 20 out of 38, gains all the way down. Run auto tune, After auto tune, play music at the same 20 HU vol and slowly raise gains till limiter comes on then back off. 

3-set dip switches, except for cross over dips!, do either scenerio above and then set your crossover dips before setting gains?

4- do any of the scenerios above but use pink noise instead of music to set the gains?

5- do any of those steps above and then Re run auto tune after the gains are set again!


I know what the manual states, but just trying to see if anyone has perfected or found a way to get better results, higher non clipping gains etc, from a different autotune procedure?

Thanks!


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Start at about the 13 minute mark I've done it this way a couple times with great results. This little amp produced an amazing sound and great sound stage. If you wanna watch the whole video it is pretty informative. 






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mleads310 (Dec 2, 2020)

I appreciate the link, I actually watched that video a few times. Notice tho how they never actually did the gains settings in any of their videos?.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

9 minute mark

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mleads310 (Dec 2, 2020)

That's exactly how I did my first tune. Ok just wanted to confirm I had the correct procedure. FYI those 5 star videos are great! Thanks again


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

I've learned a lot from them and most of their videos are helpful. Glad it worked out. How'd you like how it turned out? I was really impressed to be honest.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mleads310 (Dec 2, 2020)

I really like it considering my first one was defective, had gain issues. But the replacement works great and it does a pretty good job with setting the stage. Do I wish it had just a tad more power, definitely, but for my current needs this definitely fits the bill. Honestly happy that it's so small and you can fit it anywhere.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

I do #2, as #1 is just too loud for me to bear.


----------



## jblade81 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mleads310 said:


> I really like it considering my first one was defective, had gain issues. But the replacement works great and it does a pretty good job with setting the stage. Do I wish it had just a tad more power, definitely, but for my current needs this definitely fits the bill. Honestly happy that it's so small and you can fit it anywhere.


What do you mean by you had gain issues? I had both 200.4 and 500.1 installed for about 6 months then started having issues. the 200.4 kept hitting limiter for no apparent reason. It would do it at low volume and cut out eventually leading to amp always in protect. This is after 6 months with no issue. Got a refurb from warranty and upon setting it up did same thing.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

jblade81 said:


> What do you mean by you had gain issues? I had both 200.4 and 500.1 installed for about 6 months then started having issues. the 200.4 kept hitting limiter for no apparent reason. It would do it at low volume and cut out eventually leading to amp always in protect. This is after 6 months with no issue. Got a refurb from warranty and upon setting it up did same thing.


and this is with the “auto compression”feature via dip switch toggle being enabled or disabled?


for me personally the amp just seems to have a lot of excess noise almost as if it’s SNR is unacceptably poor or something…


----------



## jblade81 (Oct 21, 2008)

with compression enabled, which I have understood to keep amp from outputting distortion. Other then these issues no complaints. This actually has less noise then audio control d6.1200 but that also gets a lot louder


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

jblade81 said:


> with compression enabled, which I have understood to keep amp from outputting distortion. Other then these issues no complaints. This actually has less noise then audio control d6.1200 but that also gets a lot louder


So you finally have a key 200.4 that isn’t defective and is functioning correctly?

have you tried the bi-amp mode?

has anyone tried the dash speaker/woofer bi-amp configuration?

I’ve been using the tweeter/woofer bi-amp configuration with mixed results. Just debating if I should just move on and get a helix Dsp and perhaps AudioFrogs new class D four channel amplifier…..


----------

